# Boise Twilight Criterium



## Mr. B (Mar 13, 2006)

Anybody doing or done Boises Wells Fargo Twilight Criterium? Looks like a good race, just wondering what the conditions are like, and the caliber of riders to expect. I'm racing 4-5 field, so shouldn't be too heavy, but still, anybody know?


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep, it's a fun race. Pretty large field in the 4/5's. I race Cat 3, seems like we had around 65 people. It can get pretty warm in Boise during July though, last year was brutal, must have been 115 degrees on the pavement.


----------



## twodeko (Jul 8, 2005)

I did not participate but it was a fun race to watch! I thought I would upload some pictures so anyone here that raced could see if I caught them. There are quite a few others so let me know if you would like to see them as well.

I was able to grab pictures from the Men's Cat 3/4/5 and Pro Women's.

Boise Twilight Criterium 2007


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sure, let see them all!

This years race was much cooler, probably only 95 degrees. We had a good sized field and the spectator turn out was great!


----------

